# AMT '69 Firebird Trans Am



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Hello, could someone tell me if the AMT '69 Trans Am re-issue that's currently available has a choice of either the T/A hood, or the small scoop 400 hood. I've seen built models with the 400 hood but I'm not sure if it comes with it. Also, is this the same kit as the old MPC kits, like the White Lightning kit? Any help is appreciated, Thanks


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

elcamino said:


> Hello, could someone tell me if the AMT '69 Trans Am re-issue that's currently available has a choice of either the T/A hood, or the small scoop 400 hood. I've seen built models with the 400 hood but I'm not sure if it comes with it. Also, is this the same kit as the old MPC kits, like the White Lightning kit? Any help is appreciated, Thanks


Okay, I just unwrapped my sealed kit, and have some answers for you.
If AMT Kit #6123- 1969 Pontiac Firebird 400 - is the one in question, then here are your answers:

Yes, it appears to be the same old MPC kit, The White Lightning Firebird.
Yes, it does come with either the standard 400 Hood, and the '69 T/A hood as well. 
it also comes with two seperate engine choices, a 400-V8 pontiac motor,
And a decent version of the pontiac overhead cam 6 cylinder engine.
The decal sheet has ONLY the T/A Firebird Stripe kit. thats it.
Along with the Motor Choice, and the Hood Choice, There are two rear spoilers, two seperate steering wheels, and two seperate sets of rims.
A nice kit, Hope that helps.


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Thanks a lot, I hope you didn't break open your kit just to answer my question. Thanks again.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

elcamino said:


> Thanks a lot, I hope you didn't break open your kit just to answer my question. Thanks again.


I did. But please dont worry about that. its my kit, and I'll build it, uh, someday.
and your welcome. you had a good question, and I was glad I could answer it.


----------

